# Emersed to Submerged



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this has been covered. However, I just want to make 100% certain.

I have this crypt that I grew emersed. It is gorgeous.

















I would like to put it my tank and swap it for the crypt that is in there. It has been grown in this setup. That is a bowl and a clear shower cap with a wooden skewer piece as the center post.









It has been misted heavily 3 times a day every day for months. It has been grown in Miracle Grow Potting Soil.

What do I need to do to try to do as little damage as possible? Or is that even possible? Am I going to lose all of the leaves? Will it replace them with the same number and similar size?

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------

